# Bichir Tankmates



## Dragonbeards (Dec 14, 2008)

I was looking around for tankmates to go with my Sengal Bichir that will be going in a 75g tank and I found the following list. I was wondering what fish out of this list would be good in a 75g tank along with my Bichir.

CATFISH
Dusky Pimelodid-Pimelodus blochii 
Giraffe Catfish-Auchenoglanis occidentalis
Dwarf giraffe Catfish-Parauchenoglanis macrostoma
Giant Whiptail Catfish-Sturisoma aureum
Albert's Synodontis -Synodontis alberti 
Angelicus -Synodontis angelicus 
Big-Eyed Synodontis- Synodontis pleurops 
Brichard's Synodontis- Synodontis brichardi 
Cuckoo Synodontis -Synodontis multipunctatus 
Decorated Synodontis- Synodontis decorus 
Featherfin Synodontis- Synodontis eupterus 
Moustache Synodontis- Synodontis membranaceus 
One-Spot Synodontis- Synodontis notatus 
Payne's Synodontis- Mochokiella paynei 
Striped Synodontis- Synodontis flavitaeniatus 
Upside-Down Catfish -Synodontis nigriventris 
Lace Catfish- Synodontis nigrita 
Liver Catfish-Heteropneustes fossilis
Black Lancer-Bagrichthys hypselopterus
PLECOS
Bristlenose-Ancistrus dolichopterus
CHARACINS
Silver dollar-Metynnis argenteus
Distichodus notospilus-Distichodus notospilus
Congo tetra-Phenacogrammus interruptus
Black-Barred Myleus-Myleus schomburgki
Filament tetra-Bryconaethiop microstoma
EELS
Peacock Eel- Macrognathus aculeatus
CICHLIDS *(see note)
Two-Spot Cichlid-Cichlasoma bimaculatum
Tilapia joka-Tilapia joka
Oscar-Astronotus ocellatus
Severum-Cichlasoma severum
Kribensis- Pelvicachromis pulcher
Sparkling Earth Eater-Satanoperca acuticeps
Blue acara-Aequidens pulchrus 
Balzani's Earth Eater-Gymnogeophagus balzanii 
Blood Parrot Cichlid-Hybrid no scientifc name 
Blue-Eye Cichlid-Cichlasoma spilurum 
Festivum-Mesonauta festivus
African Peacock Cichlid-Aulonocara nyassae 
Balzani's Earth Eater-Gymnogeophagus balzanii 
Bandit Cichlid-Aequidens geayi 
Blockhead Cichlid-Steatocranus casuarius
Callolepis Cichlid-Cichlasoma callolepis 
Freiberg's Peacock Cichlid-Aulonocara jacobfreibergi 
Keyhole Cichlid-Cleithracara maronii 
Port Acara-Aequidens portalegrensis 
Uaru- Uaru amphicanthiodes 
LABYRINTH FISHES
Ctenopoma .acutirostre-Ctenopoma .acutirostre
Ctenopoma oxyrhynchus-Ctenopoma oxyrhynchus
Ctenopoma kingsleyae-Ctenopoma kingsleyae
CYPRINIDS
Variegated Shark-Labeo variegatus
Bala Shark-Balantiocheilos melanopterus
Red-Finned Cigar Shark-Leptobarbus hoevenii 
Tinfoil Barb-Barbodes schwanefeldii 
Chinese Algae Eater-Gyrinocheilus aymonieri 
Clown Loach-Botia macracantha 
MISC.
African mudfish-Phractolaemus ansorgei 
Black Ghost Knifefish -Apteronotus albifrons 
Elephantnose-Gnathonemus petersii 
African butterfly-Pantondon bucholzi
African Knifefish-Xenomystus nigri 

I didn't see Giant Danios on this list (unless I skimed over it somehow) but I was wondering, will a Giant Danio be okay in the 75g? Or am I best to leave him in the 20g?


----------



## StripesAndFins (Dec 31, 2008)

giant danios are perfect for a 75 gallon tank but prefer to be in groups of 4 or more. A 20gallon is to small for a school of giant danios. I think they would go good together since they are relitively peaceful.


----------



## Dragonbeards (Dec 14, 2008)

But will they get along with my bichir?


----------



## StripesAndFins (Dec 31, 2008)

They should get along but i am not positive. Maybe you should ask the people at your LFS and see what they say


----------



## Dragonbeards (Dec 14, 2008)

OK, thanks.


----------



## Dragonbeards (Dec 14, 2008)

So, of the fish I listed, what can go in a 75g?


----------



## StripesAndFins (Dec 31, 2008)

what type of fish are you willing to get


----------



## Dragonbeards (Dec 14, 2008)

Non-expensive. Good temperment. Not overlly large. Group fish are cool, but they need to fit in a 75g.


----------



## StripesAndFins (Dec 31, 2008)

A bristlenosed catfish would be nice for eating the algae that grows on the side. I think they are fairly cheap and gets up to 4 ins
Good luck with any fish that get


----------



## Dragonbeards (Dec 14, 2008)

Thanks so much! I have been wanting another catfish ever since my pictus catfish died, do it is good to hear that I can get another.


----------



## frogman5 (Mar 13, 2007)

black ghost knifes do fine with them have one with my bichir...butterfly fish works african knifefish works...bala sharks get to big...oscars work...do not do the giraffe cat they get huge and will soon outgrow the tank...dont do chinese algae eater.....blood parrots work...clown loaches work

literally just remember this just make sure the fihs is big enough to not get eaten by the bichir then u will be fine.


----------



## justintrask (Jun 29, 2008)

or get the giraffe cat and then send him to me when he gets too big 

jk.

Any synodontis would works perfectly, and they are cool catfish.

Whiptail cats are cool also.

Honestly, a lot of those fish would work.

What type of polypterus is it? Some get huge you know, like the endlis.


----------



## frogman5 (Mar 13, 2007)

yeh agreed i think its a senegal or palmas if i believe i think he/she mentioned something earlier

yeh giraffe cats are awesome wish i had the room for one


----------



## justintrask (Jun 29, 2008)

CATFISH
*Dusky Pimelodid-Pimelodus blochii* 
Giraffe Catfish-Auchenoglanis occidentalis
Dwarf giraffe Catfish-Parauchenoglanis macrostoma
*Giant Whiptail Catfish-Sturisoma aureum
Albert's Synodontis -Synodontis alberti 
Angelicus -Synodontis angelicus 
Big-Eyed Synodontis- Synodontis pleurops 
Brichard's Synodontis- Synodontis brichardi 
Cuckoo Synodontis -Synodontis multipunctatus 
Decorated Synodontis- Synodontis decorus 
Featherfin Synodontis- Synodontis eupterus 
Moustache Synodontis- Synodontis membranaceus 
One-Spot Synodontis- Synodontis notatus 
Payne's Synodontis- Mochokiella paynei 
Striped Synodontis- Synodontis flavitaeniatus 
Upside-Down Catfish -Synodontis nigriventris 
Lace Catfish- Synodontis nigrita *
*Liver Catfish-Heteropneustes fossilis* - Poison dorsal fin, fatal to humans
*Black Lancer-Bagrichthys hypselopterus*
PLECOS
*Bristlenose-Ancistrus dolichopterus* - Only seen one pleco too big for a 75 other than a common pleco, and the one is extremely hard to find
CHARACINS
*Silver dollar-Metynnis argenteus
Distichodus notospilus-Distichodus notospilus
Congo tetra-Phenacogrammus interruptus
Black-Barred Myleus-Myleus schomburgki
Filament tetra-Bryconaethiop microstoma*
EELS
*Peacock Eel- Macrognathus aculeatus*
CICHLIDS *(see note)
_Two-Spot Cichlid-Cichlasoma bimaculatum
Tilapia joka-Tilapia joka
Oscar-Astronotus ocellatus
Severum-Cichlasoma severum
Kribensis- Pelvicachromis pulcher
Sparkling Earth Eater-Satanoperca acuticeps
Blue acara-Aequidens pulchrus 
Balzani's Earth Eater-Gymnogeophagus balzanii 
Blood Parrot Cichlid-Hybrid no scientifc name 
Blue-Eye Cichlid-Cichlasoma spilurum 
Festivum-Mesonauta festivus
African Peacock Cichlid-Aulonocara nyassae 
Balzani's Earth Eater-Gymnogeophagus balzanii 
Bandit Cichlid-Aequidens geayi 
Blockhead Cichlid-Steatocranus casuarius
Callolepis Cichlid-Cichlasoma callolepis 
Freiberg's Peacock Cichlid-Aulonocara jacobfreibergi 
Keyhole Cichlid-Cleithracara maronii 
Port Acara-Aequidens portalegrensis 
Uaru- Uaru amphicanthiodes _
LABYRINTH FISHES
*Ctenopoma .acutirostre-Ctenopoma .acutirostre
Ctenopoma oxyrhynchus-Ctenopoma oxyrhynchus
Ctenopoma kingsleyae-Ctenopoma kingsleyae*
CYPRINIDS
Variegated Shark-Labeo variegatus
*Bala Shark-Balantiocheilos melanopterus* - Not recommended. Need shoals of AT LEAST 3 and grow very large
Red-Finned Cigar Shark-Leptobarbus hoevenii 
Tinfoil Barb-Barbodes schwanefeldii 
Chinese Algae Eater-Gyrinocheilus aymonieri 
Clown Loach-Botia macracantha 
MISC.
African mudfish-Phractolaemus ansorgei 
*Black Ghost Knifefish -Apteronotus albifrons 
Elephantnose-Gnathonemus petersii 
African butterfly-Pantondon bucholzi
African Knifefish-Xenomystus nigri* 



Bolded fish are ones that I would keep with polypterus.

Cichlids are in italics. I wouldn't personally mix cichlids with polys. I have done it and it has ended badly. Plus many cichlids have much different requirements. That's a personal call though. Just research the size of cichlids before you purchase them. Don't want you to end up with a pair of Dovii in a 75G!


----------



## Dragonbeards (Dec 14, 2008)

OK, thanks. This has been so much help! I will start researching these fish, I am excited!


----------

